# Www.cheapfish.co.uk



## madfad (Sep 13, 2011)

I have recently bought fish off Cheap Fish Online Store Delivered To Your Door! and had a really good top class service so i recomend this to anyone who is interested in purchasing fish, this company is great if you keep getting messed around at your fish shop or you just want some good quality cheapfish. Top class, thanks cheapfish.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

This place concerns me a little.

Massive stocklist, with some pretty damn uncommon fish and turtles, etc.
Absolutely no information on any of them either?
And some of the package deals on the tropicals are odd, you would need massive tanks for some of them.
Whats with the thirty quid delivery as well, most online places, delivery is like 15~18.

Something just seems a bit odd about it, thats all.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Anywhere you can get dyed fish is somewhere to be trusted. :yeahright:


----------



## Sutters (Oct 31, 2009)

Its your own responsibility to research any fish you buy never ever is it tthe sellers/petshops responsibility..

His prices are far from cheap.....He has stuck a price Tag of £29.99 on common L-number cats Simply because there L numbers....For example...L002 Tiger plec....Normal price anywhere from £8+ His price is £29.99


----------



## madfad (Sep 13, 2011)

*plecs*

Well im into my l numbers if you can get them for £8 ill buy some i have used them a few times now as long as you order enough its more than worth the delivery as the more you buy the cheaper it is. An i know they sell dyed fish but its down to people if they buy them or not, obviously if people didnt buy them they wouldnt sell them.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

madfad said:


> Well im into my l numbers if you can get them for £8 ill buy some i have used them a few times now as long as you order enough its more than worth the delivery as the more you buy the cheaper it is. An i know they sell dyed fish but its down to people if they buy them or not, obviously if people didnt buy them they wouldnt sell them.


I do agree with that but that's not a get out clause for the shop in my opinion. I'm just not happy buying from anywhere that money comes before even basic welfare.


----------



## Sutters (Oct 31, 2009)

I honestly hate to be nit picky lol...But you cant say 


> Well im into my l numbers if you can get them for £8 ill buy some


As L number come in a wide price range L002 is a plec i breed and i sell them from £5 up....I have never managed to sell one for £29.99 though lol.......

L333 L199 L183 are all very very nice little plecs that are being over prices every where aswell..I also breed these and again price ranges from £5+

I breed many other L numbers as a hobbyist aswell as rainbow fish specific.... Rainbow fish in Petstores are well well over prices aswell.....

In saying all this adult L333 L199 and L183 as simply adults not "breeding pairs" as everyone wants to sell 2 L numbers as are not even £29.99 lol . .

I use these 3 L numbers as an example as they seem to be the easiest for people to get a hold of...... .

I once had a guy in my shed who wanted £20 each for 1" Calico bristlenoses Lol He got told to go run and jump....I ended up shopping around and bought Calico's for £2 each..


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

I've never used this company and to be honest I doubt I ever will. There are too many concerns on that website.

No actual address.

Dyed fish for sale. If people really don't care about selling fish that suffer due to being dyed I wonder how much they actually care about fish welfare.

They sell a large number of tank busters which can be ordered with no checks undertaken by the buyer.

There is no information about any of the species and their long term care.

I suspect that their marble redtail is an RTC X TSN hybrid, yet they don't letpeople know. Nor do they advise of it's huge size. 

I'd love to know how they check out prospective keepers of hapalochlaena maculosa too. There is an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

They aren't that cheap!!!! At my local if you buy four johanni you pay £18 for example.


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

can anyone name some decent online shops?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I have only used 1 and that is Direct Tropicals - Buy Tropical Fish Online! They have always offered a good range at a pretty good price.
Only had 1 fish out of about 14 total DOA a glass cat and was refunded within 3 days.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I went for a look at cheapfish, first thing I looked for were Botia since they're my thing. The prices aren't bad, but they're only about pet-shop average. However what would put me off is seeing so many incorrect or rather out-dated names on them. The whole Botia genus was re-classified about 8yrs ago, on that site there's only a few loaches but some of them are correctly listed, others aren't and there's a listing for "Yellow tail" as "Yasuhikotakia species" - afaik there's only Y. lecontei that meets the description so why mark is "species"? "Botia lohachata" is a synonym for Botia almorhae (irks me that people swap these back and forth!).


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Mynki said:


> I'd love to know how they check out prospective keepers of hapalochlaena maculosa too. There is an accident waiting to happen!


Jesus christ they sell blue ringed octopus?!


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

DaveM said:


> Jesus christ they sell blue ringed octopus?!


I hadn't noticed those (not being a marine keeper I hadn't looked) but yeah they're £49.99. I'm surprised these were never added to the DWA list, seems a ludicrous omission.


----------



## StickyPaws (Jun 10, 2012)

theres a pet shop in fulham, SW6 7EA, and there marine fish are alot cheaper. This website charges £29.99 for a copperband butterfly and the shop in fulham charges onl £9.00.

And this is not the only example i can pick on. My pet shop is alot cheaper


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

boxofsorrows said:


> I hadn't noticed those (not being a marine keeper I hadn't looked) but yeah they're £49.99. I'm surprised these were never added to the DWA list, seems a ludicrous omission.


dwa is to protect the public, not the keeper, hence, not on the list, as they dont survive out of the water. or at least thats my understanding of it.

very very dangerous though


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

benh said:


> dwa is to protect the public, not the keeper, hence, not on the list, as they dont survive out of the water. or at least thats my understanding of it.
> 
> very very dangerous though


True, but given octopus do have a habit of escapology I thought that unlike something like a stonefish or certain cone-shells which aren't likely to try and exit the tank they would have been.


----------

